# Mini Pole PowWow



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Join us on FB- Monthly get together masked as a monthly mini tourney called Yak Angler PowWow. Sat, Sept 14th we're having a Mini Pole Challenge. 

*Pole must be the children's 2.5 FT pole. You cannot change the integrity of the rod or reel, but the eyes, wraps, color, line, etc-Go Crazy! $10 buy in, as always, winner takes all. It doesn't have to last long, just long enough, so don't go spending bookoo money. Picked a couple up at Academy for $3. You are allowed more than one mini pole -for obvious reasons- but no cheating or you will be disqualified. Everyone launches together, any bait you choose, Biggest Fish Period Wins (measured by length-must be within legal limits to qualify at weigh-in)!* 

Oriole Beach Boat Launch, Gulf Breeze, FL. 0600.

https://www.facebook.com/events/228411870642326/

Come join in the fun. I hope it's as nice weather as last time. :thumbup:

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

this sounds so much fun!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Getting a Mickey Mouse pole!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Heck yea! I'm going to spray paint mine pink and put glitter and ribbons on it..haha 

Manda


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me make sure I have time that weekend. Should be picking up a Spider Man fishing set up. This does sound like it should be fun. I seen a BIG ray at Oriole Beach last and only trip there. I am talking four foot at least on the wingspan. Fair game?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

So can you have any reel on the rod?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

*no*



Sea Rover said:


> So can you have any reel on the rod?


 The reel must stay original to the rod. Hence the challenge.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Damnit haha

I was thinking a 6/0 on a Barbie rod


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

So if I like the action of the Barbie rod I can't swap the Spider Man reel onto it because the Spider Man reel holds more line?


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> So if I like the action of the Barbie rod I can't swap the Spider Man reel onto it because the Spider Man reel holds more line?


What the hell are you smoking?! You can't cross contaminate super heroes with ordinary humans! That would just freak out any kid that saw you fishing with that thing, they would be searching Saturday morning cartoons for a guest appearance by Barbie on the Spider-Man show! 

Plus the Spider-Man rod probably has super sticky powers so even you should be able to get a fish in the boat, or better yet, not drop the rod in like a paddle... 

Personally, I'm going to try and get one of those star wars ones on clearance at academy. Not because I'm cheap, which I am, but because they should have super laser bullets or light saber powers that will let me just shoot/stab any fish I see and it will even cook it for me! Or just slice it in half and then it won't be legal length anymore...either way, pretty darn cool.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

May the Force be with you to keep your kayak upright. 

Fyi my Spider Man rod will shoot out a cast net...... yeah. Its pretty badass.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> May the Force be with you to keep your kayak upright.
> 
> Fyi my Spider Man rod will shoot out a cast net...... yeah. Its pretty badass.


Touche....


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

LMFAO!! I love it! This is going to be so much fun! My phone stopped sending me updates, so I've been out of touch..sorry. But I'm intrigued to see what everyone comes up with! **Reminder-you cannot change the rod or reel, must remain how they come (don't want princesses born with super powers-that'd be scary!) 

Manda


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like fun! perhaps donate the combos to Goodwill afterwards?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Only a couple of days left. Is everyone still in? I'm excited!

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am out. I am doing the Gulf trip.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't blame ya, Jason. The gulf trip sounds awesome! If I didn't have to work, I would prob play hookey too.. (get the pun?!) Haha!

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Watch This said:


> I don't blame ya, Jason. The gulf trip sounds awesome! If I didn't have to work, I would prob play hookey too.. (get the pun?!)
> 
> Manda, you don't look too good. I think you are coming down with fishitis!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

HaHaHa..lmfao..Gee Thanks Jay! After being gone from work for 2 weeks I kinda need to be there. 
Manda


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Watch This said:


> HaHaHa..lmfao..Gee Thanks Jay! After being gone from work for 2 weeks I kinda need to be there.
> Manda


What's another day! I took two weeks off to move and for a business trip, went back for one day, then took off another 2, now it is my 3 days off again. I am the boss, though, I can approve it!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay39833 said:


> Hey Watch This said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame ya, Jason. The gulf trip sounds awesome! If I didn't have to work, I would prob play hookey too.. (get the pun?!)
> ...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Watch This said:


> Only a couple of days left. Is everyone still in? I'm excited!
> 
> Manda
> Tandem Terror


I'm ready. 
I'm bring A LOT of extra line and tackle


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright, so who's coming to the powwow tomorrow morning? I fear we lost a couple to the gulf trip, but that simply betters our chances  

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------

